# Michael Kors Quality?



## gindrinker22 (Sep 11, 2005)

Anybody know anything about the quality of Michael Kors? All your help is appeciated!!!

Jeffrey M. Widzinski


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

Anybody?

I just got a navy velvet blazer at Filene's for more about 65% off original price, and it fits quite nicely and the quality does not really look all that bad.


----------



## Paratus (Dec 2, 2007)

I've had two Kors shirts. Both have held up well and I would certainly purchase them again. However, I am only comparing these to other RTW shirts available at most Macy's, etc... I have not had experience with most of the high-end brands mentioned by other members.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

Considering I will wear this blazer at most a few times per year, I am pretty sure I will get many years out of it. It was free of loose threads and fit quite nicely, so I am happy with my purchase. I think it is bit nicer than the CK velvet blazer (in a chocolate brown) I got and Lord and Taylor last year on some mega sale - although that one looked like it had been around for a while and might have taken a beating in the racks, so who knows. I think overall the quality is similar to CK, as others have mentioned in other threads.


----------



## dshin (Oct 6, 2007)

I own a couple Kors shirts (that I bought at Marshalls for under $20) and 3 pants (they all cost under $30 on clerance from retail of $100). I like them....they seem to be holding up fine and also they are pretty stylish. If you can get it on sale, i definately think its a good value.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

There are two distinct lines of Michael Kors. There is "Michael by Michael Kors" that is widely available at department stores and shows up at Marshalls and TJ Maxx with frequency. Then there is "Michael Kors" on a dark brown label, which is usually sold at the higher tier department stores like Saks. I have found the quality of both, given the price, acceptable, but prefer the Michael Kors simply because the fabrics tend to be nicer and the quality appears a little better.


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

Not a big fan. At that price point at Macy's, I'm going with Puff Daddy.


----------



## sidvar (Oct 22, 2007)

My best fitting jacket is a Michaeel Kors 42 blue blazer in very soft wool-cashmere. I would happily buy them again. Very good quality.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

The ties are flimsy and thin. Not the worst I've ever seen but I'd be hesitant to even buy one for $20. If you could get them for $10, that might be a fair deal. Quality is similar to Kenneth Cole and Geoffrey Beene, i.e. not great.

I have no idea about the jackets or anything else.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

gindrinker22 said:


> Anybody know anything about the quality of Michael Kors? All your help is appeciated!!!
> 
> Jeffrey M. Widzinski


Judging by how horribly turned out he looks on _Project Runway_, I wouldn't touch clothes that he designed with a stick.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought a pair of the diffusion line cords because they fit well and were on markdown. By the end of the first wearing, the fly had started standing open of its own accord. Looked like I was unzipped even though I wasn't. I thought about donating them to the Salvation Army, but the homeless have enough problems already. So I threw them in the trash instead.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> I thought about donating them to the Salvation Army, but the homeless have enough problems already. So I threw them in the trash instead.


I hope that was just supposed to be funny...


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Didn't Michael Kors have a botique....*

in NYC a year or so ago. It was featured in Mens Vogue, then went under.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

rgrossicone said:


> I hope that was just supposed to be funny...


I don't understand what you mean. Who needs crotch-exposing pants when there are racks and racks of pants at every Salvation Army in the country? They made me look like a creepy pervert.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a few Michael Kors black label sport shirts (the higher-end line.) The quality on them are actually very good. I'd buy them again. I can't comment on the lower-end red label line. They don't sell that in Canada.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Who needs crotch-exposing pants when there are racks and racks of pants at every Salvation Army in the country? They made me look like a creepy pervert.


racks and racks of pants yet still people with nothing to wear...just hit a nerve...everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------

